# Onde posso encontrar todas as cartas militares de portugal?



## amando96 (13 Mai 2013 às 21:36)

Preciso mais propriamente da carta nº 598, mas quem tiver todas deve ter esta.

de preferência em PDF, mas imagem de alta resolução serve.

Não sei se a secção se adequa.


----------



## I_Pereira (13 Mai 2013 às 22:20)

São Brás de Alportel certo? Tenho em jpg.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2014 às 23:57)

Boas!
Alguém sabe onde posso arranjar a carta militar nº133?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 01:11)

Boas Joaopaulo,
Se quiseres envio-te isso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2014 às 07:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Joaopaulo,
> Se quiseres envio-te isso.



Boas, tenho procurado na net , mas não encontro .. se poderes envia-me sff


----------



## Sentry (27 Out 2014 às 22:53)

Tem algum pack de cartas? Abraço


----------



## mirach (16 Mar 2016 às 22:37)

Boa noite,

Preciso da carta militar nº 297. Pode ser uma versão antiga,
Alguém tem este ficheiro?

Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mar 2016 às 19:46)

mirach disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Preciso da carta militar nº 297. Pode ser uma versão antiga,
> Alguém tem este ficheiro?
> ...


O google é sempre uma primeira boa opção para procurar:
https://roteirosgeologicos.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/297.jpg
Serve?


----------



## Tiagorfq (15 Dez 2017 às 12:40)

Boa tarde, 
Alguém me poderia arranjar as curvas de nível ou carta militar da zona do Porto? A n°122... Não consigo encontrar em lado nenhum sem ser a pagar e o que encontro tem apenas resolução de 15 ou 30 m, e eu preciso de melhor do que isso.
Obrigado.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

Tiagorfq disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Alguém me poderia arranjar as curvas de nível ou carta militar da zona do Porto? A n°122... Não consigo encontrar em lado nenhum sem ser a pagar e o que encontro tem apenas resolução de 15 ou 30 m, e eu preciso de melhor do que isso.
> Obrigado.


Boas a infoportugal dispõem de uma aplicação onde podes aceder a esses mapas com um custo de 0.99 cent com 10. EUR com mais resolução.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (28 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

acho que o Tiagorfq prefere de borla e bem o merece pois esses essas cartas foram realizadas com os nossos impostos (pelo menos de quem trabalhava na altura) pagar isso é um roubo quando já foi pago


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Dez 2017 às 21:24)

camrov8 disse:


> acho que o Tiagorfq prefere de borla e bem o merece pois esses essas cartas foram realizadas com os nossos impostos (pelo menos de quem trabalhava na altura) pagar isso é um roubo quando já foi pago


Pois mas ai não posso ajudar , por acaso baixei a aplicação e não estou descontente .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zarb (3 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

camrov8 disse:


> acho que o Tiagorfq prefere de borla e bem o merece pois esses essas cartas foram realizadas com os nossos impostos (pelo menos de quem trabalhava na altura) pagar isso é um roubo quando já foi pago



então pede no *Centro de Informação Geoespacial do Exército *e vê se não pagas...


----------



## Benjamim Floro (24 Mar 2020 às 13:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Joaopaulo,
> Se quiseres envio-te isso.


Boa tarde, sou agricultor bio no Capelo, ilha do Faial.
Preciso de arranjar um mapa topográfico com a indicação dos caminhos, passagens ou servidões. Mapa de pormenor da Aldeia do Capelo na ilha do Faial.
Desde já muito obrigado.
Cumprimentos,
Benjamim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mar 2020 às 14:55)

João Pedro disse:


> O google é sempre uma primeira boa opção para procurar:
> https://roteirosgeologicos.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/297.jpg
> Serve?


Essa carta é de que ano? Nem sequer a A1 está representada, e a A1 é uma estrada já com uns quantos anos...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2020 às 15:01)

Benjamim Floro disse:


> Boa tarde, sou agricultor bio no Capelo, ilha do Faial.
> Preciso de arranjar um mapa topográfico com a indicação dos caminhos, passagens ou servidões. Mapa de pormenor da Aldeia do Capelo na ilha do Faial.
> Desde já muito obrigado.
> Cumprimentos,
> Benjamim


Vai clicando no mapa até ao máximo (2 vezes). Não dá para a ilha toda, mas para parte da freguesia do Capelo sim. Vê se serve.
https://www.iac-azores.org/iac2018/projetos/IPIA/faial/horta_mapas/faial.html

Aqui também poderá ser uma opção, mas as cartas de ordenamento e condicionantes não estão a carregar.
http://ot.azores.gov.pt/Instrumentos-de-Gestao-Territorial-Documento.aspx?id=22

Em última instância, há sempre a câmara municipal da Horta


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2020 às 15:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Essa carta é de que ano? Nem sequer a A1 está representada, e a A1 é uma estrada já com uns quantos anos...


1983 

No site do IGeoE é possível ver as diferentes edições para a carta ao clicar em "selecionar"












https://www.igeoe.pt/index.php?id=186&p=1&distrito=10&escala=1&extracto=297#


----------



## Gates (29 Mar 2020 às 03:07)

Nada como as originais compradas na Porto Editora, tenho meia duzia... geralmente tinha o azar de ter que comprar duas pois a zona que pretendia estava dividida.


----------



## mecre90 (30 Abr 2020 às 19:09)

Eu tenho-as todas ou praticamente todas, e com ficheiros com georeferenciação. (quem quiser dê uma apitadela)

Mas também preciso de ajuda. Precisava da CM310 Tomar mais actualizada. A que tenho é de 1968 e sei que já saiu uma de 2015.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Abr 2020 às 19:36)

as antigas já são domínio publico (deviam ser todas pois o Zé povinho pagou para as fazer ) já saquei a da minha área devem dar para orientação apesar de muita coisa ter alterado


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (19 Jun 2020 às 15:24)

Boa tarde, 
Precisava da Carta Militar nº71, Rendufe, Guimarães.
Conseguem facultar-me?

Cumprimentos
Pedro Oliveira


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jun 2020 às 19:46)

Pedro Oliveira disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Precisava da Carta Militar nº71, Rendufe, Guimarães.
> Conseguem facultar-me?
> 
> ...


boas como já referi as antigas estão em domínio publico no site do igeo , as novas também lá estão mas são pagas, como já disse quem as adquirir paga duas vezes pois pagou com os impostos e paga para comprar, mas para orientação as velhas ainda são válidas com os devidos cuidados


----------



## Maryj (7 Mar 2021 às 18:25)

mecre90 disse:


> Eu tenho-as todas ou praticamente todas, e com ficheiros com georeferenciação. (quem quiser dê uma apitadela)
> 
> Mas também preciso de ajuda. Precisava da CM310 Tomar mais actualizada. A que tenho é de 1968 e sei que já saiu uma de 2015.


----------



## Maryj (7 Mar 2021 às 18:27)

Boa tarde,

Precisava da carta militar nº 250 - Soure, alguém consegue arranjar, por favor?

Obrigada


----------



## Alexandre Martins (10 Mai 2021 às 11:40)

Bom dia, 
Precisava da carta militar nº7 - São Pedro da Torre(Valença), nº8 Cabreiro (Arcos de Valdevez), nº15 - Paredes de Coura e nº16 - Arcos de Valdevez.
Alguém me consegue arranjar estas 4 cartas por favor era importante.
Obrigado.


----------



## aprg (17 Mai 2021 às 10:34)

Bom dia.
Precisava da carta militar nº230 antiga...alguém me pode ajudar?
Obrigada


----------

